# site needed



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i need a site near ironbridge for tomorrow night can anyone please help, thanks. dennis


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello Dennis,I'm afraid I don't know shropshire at all,but looking at my AA map there's a campsite at Ironbridge gorge,I'm afraid i don't have any names for you though :roll: 

This will bump you up the page anyway.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I am sure there is a car park under the Iron Bridge that allows overnights. My mate has stopped there and says it is a great wild camp site.

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

On the superb MHF campsite database, there's a CL listed as Leo Hall Farm:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=443

Details from the CC:

Mr & Mrs H Williams
Lea Hall Farm
Lea Cross
Shrewsbury
SY5 8HY
England
Telephone - 01743 860118

GPS co-ordinates
Latitude: 52.671317973255199, Longitude: -2.8649076928796302

Gerald


----------

